
Show HN: Coronavirus updates based on tweets from experts - firasd
https://flockpath.com/covid
======
firasd
Hi all, this page basically processes a list of experts on Twitter and finds
what they are engaging with (likes, replies, quote tweets, retweets).

Let me know what you think!

If it seems useful to people I'm considering adding the top articles from the
past 12 hours above the top tweets.

I was also thinking of doing some text matching to make sure that the tweets
contain words like "covid" or "coronavirus" but I'm not sure I mind tweets
that say things like "I got tenure"\--it's what people in the community are
talking about...

